# A 16 Food+Wine



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

If recipes are meant to be a map, then the road to take is clearly marked here.A16, the book, is Italian food & wine, focused

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

